
Perl 5.26.0 Available - senorsmile
http://perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=1191664
======
senorsmile
Full list of changes:
[https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/perl/pod/perldelta.pod](https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/perl/pod/perldelta.pod)

